# Aleppo Soap!  The real thing!!!



## neeners (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, so this is really the only place where I can share this and not feel like a total crazy person....

 I was at the farmers market today, and there's a specialty salt/product stall there.  I happen to look, and they had Aleppo soap, FROM SYRIA!  of course I had to get one.  It smells heavenly (that handmade, scent free, old kind of smell that's just amazing).  It's hard as a rock.  And because I didn't want to use the whole soap yet (it'll probably be kicking around for a few years), I chipped off a sliver and tested the lather.  SOO creamy!  and not that OO soap kind of slime.  No clue how long it was cured (the girl there wasn't too knowledgable...she's just a sales girl not the usual guy who knows everything about the products).

 Anyway, though I'd share to all you soap fans out there.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Lucky you! Thank you for sharing the photo, just a few months ago my sister gave me some Aleppo pepper which is difficult to find now, and very delicious; your vender probably has it too. Anyway what an amazing chunk of soap, so natural & great lather.


----------



## seven (Jul 26, 2014)

i want one! i've never had the opportunity to see and feel a real aleppo. lucky you!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 26, 2014)

Sweet! :-o


 IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it green inside??


----------



## neeners (Jul 26, 2014)

i knew you guys would understand. my bf smiled when i bought it, and was asking about it. it's just so rare for us over here to find. I'm coveting it like gold! next time I'm in the market and i see the guy, I'm going to have to ask him how he's obtained it. i will report back!

i love the smell. i want to shower with it, but i don't at the same time. lol


 ETA: CanaDawn, i didn't cut into it.  i just chipped a piece off.  doesn't look like it would be green on the inside.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Should be.  Starts out green and then the surface portion ages to gold. http://www.alepp.com/images/aleppo_soap_traditional_1_1.jpg


----------



## seven (Jul 26, 2014)

oh my, that green inside is amazing!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 26, 2014)

I just read about Aleppeo soap history. Very interesting...

Now I want to make this soap!  

Where can I buy reputable laurel oil in U.S.? I only can find bay laurel essential oil. 

Thanks!


----------



## neeners (Jul 26, 2014)

CaraDawn, here's the article I read. if it's super green, it means less laurel oil, and cheaper ingredients. 
http://hildablue.com/2013/04/26/aleppo-soap/

and again, I haven't cut into the soap.

 here's another Aleppo soap history write up.  http://www.historische-aleppo-seife.de/engl_story.html


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Various levels of laurel oil are part of the soap "options".  Is olive oil cheaper than laurel oil?  I'm guessing so...therefore cheaper doesn't mean lower quality, it could just mean "different proportion of expensive ingredient to less expensive ingredient".  It'll all be green to some degree in the middle.


----------



## neeners (Jul 26, 2014)

well, guess unless someone here goes to Syria or someone with in depth, first hand knowledge about Aleppo soap can speak on whether or not it's supposed to be green, one can only speculate by all the articles on the internet (any of which can be true or false).  for now, I will enjoy having found a bar in my local shop.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 26, 2014)

neeners said:


> well, guess unless someone here goes to Syria or someone with in depth, first hand knowledge about Aleppo soap can speak on whether or not it's supposed to be green, one can only speculate by all the articles on the internet (any of which can be true or false).  for now, I will enjoy having found a bar in my local shop.



Would you like me to ask my Syrian friends?  :-?  I don't understand why this is hard to believe...

This was an interesting, although sad, story http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22541698
Another great article here: https://www.saudiaramcoworld.com/issue/201004/soaping.up.htm

youtube of the process. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYR6c2MOc2g[/ame]  at about the 7 minute mark, you can see that when they are shredding the golden coloured bars, they get green shreds.  

You *could* cut the bar yourself....when you do, (and it's green), you will have the information for yourself.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 27, 2014)

Canadawn, thank you for sharing the link and youtube ! Very interesting!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

The process of pouring, cutting and marking the bars is quite amazing, and yet utterly efficient for the volume of soap produced (and that's just ONE soap producer!), isn't it?


----------



## KristaY (Jul 27, 2014)

In doing a bit of research into the recipe for Aleppo soap, it looks like the laurel oil can be anywhere from 2-30%, the rest olive oil. Wikipedia says this about laurus nobilis:

*Laurus nobilis* is an aromatic evergreen tree or large shrub with green, glossy leaves, native to the Mediterranean region. It is one of the plants used for bay leaf seasoning in cooking. It is known as *bay laurel*, *sweet bay*, *bay tree* (esp. United Kingdom), *true laurel*, *Grecian laurel*,[1] *laurel tree* or simply *laurel*. _Laurus nobilis_ figures prominently in classical Greek, Roman, and Biblical culture.

 Since it's ONE of the plants used for bay leaf seasoning, I wonder if it would work to do an oil infusion? When I browsed around for "laurel oil" I came up with the EO which is anywhere from $8-$28 for 5-10 mils. When I did the math for a 1 lb batch of soap it would require anywhere from 9.6 to 144 mils of laurel oil (for 2-30%). It would be pretty costly to make it with only the EO so would an infusion of bay leaves from the grocery spice aisle work?


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

I think not.  I think you need the oil from the seed.
http://www.laurelseedoil.com/?islem=2
http://www.atragarden.com/en-US/products/traditional-laurel-berry-oil
A few possible suppliers??

eta atragarden is a poster here and has discussed aleppo soap a few times recently.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 27, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I think not. I think you need the oil from the seed.
> http://www.laurelseedoil.com/?islem=2
> http://www.atragarden.com/en-US/products/traditional-laurel-berry-oil
> A few possible suppliers??
> ...



 Thanks CanaDawn, I'll check these out! :grin: I'm intrigued by Aleppo and want to try it out. The cure time is going to be a lesson in patience though, lol.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 27, 2014)

Krista, yes! I had the same thought as you . Last year, I infused bay leaves in olive oil but nothing smells like bay even after 6 months. Actually, it did not smell like bay at all. 

So, I have purchased 1/2 oz Bay EO from Rose Mountain Herbs. It has such strong & deep scent which I love.  A little goes a long way though. I only used 1/2 teaspoon of bay EO along with other EOs in 2 pound batch of soap but all I can smell is bay EO. The scent holds well even after 6 months in my soap rack so far. It's definitely pricy for me but it might be a worth to add in a special soap recipe - like Aleppo soap.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 27, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Krista, yes! I had the same thought as you . Last year, I infused bay leaves in olive oil but nothing smells like bay even after 6 months. Actually, it did not smell like bay at all.
> 
> So, I have purchased 1/2 oz Bay EO from Rose Mountain Herbs. It has such strong & deep scent which I love. A little goes a long way though. I only used 1/2 teaspoon of bay EO along with other EOs in 2 pound batch of soap but all I can smell is bay EO. The scent holds well even after 6 months in my soap rack so far. It's definitely pricy for me but it might be a worth to add in a special soap recipe - like Aleppo soap.


 
 Good to know, Ellacho! I was worried about using up to 30% not only because of the cost but I know how potent the scent can be. Plus, 1/2 tsp in 2 lbs soap is about .3% which makes it much more feasible! Now I can try it without the guilt. :grin:


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 27, 2014)

KristaY said:


> Good to know, Ellacho! I was worried about using up to 30% not only because of the cost but I know how potent the scent can be. Plus, 1/2 tsp in 2 lbs soap is about .3% which makes it much more feasible! Now I can try it without the guilt. :grin:



Before I knew about Aleppo soap, I have been wanting to purchase the laurel bay oil for my shampoo bar recipe. But all I could find was the bay EO. 

Now that I learned about the Aleppo soap today, I want the bay oil even more for my next soap challenge: Aleppo soap .   

I looked up the links CanaDawn posted but they were not located in the US. Please let me know if you find a reputable supplier that sells bay oil. Meanwhile I am going to look for it in middle eastern country groceries - who knows? I might find it, if I am lucky ;-).


----------



## neeners (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think there's anyone in the US that sells bay laurel oil.  If you search through the forum, you'd know there have been lots of people looking (and talking about it), and not many with success on this side of the pond.  your local middle eastern market will be your best bet.  good luck.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 27, 2014)

neeners said:


> I don't think there's anyone in the US that sells bay laurel oil. If you search through the forum, you'd know there have been lots of people looking (and talking about it), and not many with success on this side of the pond. your local middle eastern market will be your best bet. good luck.


 
 I read all those posts too, neeners. I also looked at the links from CanaDawn, Ellacho. When it said "contact for price quote" I immediately thought "out of my price range"! If you find it at a middle eastern market, Ellacho, I'd love to know. At least I'll have a place to start looking on this side of the pond. :grin:


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

KristaY said:


> I read all those posts too, neeners. I also looked at the links from CanaDawn, Ellacho. When it said "contact for price quote" I immediately thought "out of my price range"! If you find it at a middle eastern market, Ellacho, I'd love to know. At least I'll have a place to start looking on this side of the pond. :grin:



I thought the same thing, but figured I would fling those links out there anyhow.  As I mentioned, one of the links is actually someone that posts here, so there might be an "in" 

I also found laurel LEAF oil fairly commonly in N.American suppliers' listings, but from what I am reading, that's not the thing that makes Aleppo soap in its traditional form (and like African Black Soap, there seems to be some regional differences in recipe, and some secrecy about it too!  A little mystical allure is good for any soap, I say!  )


----------



## raywitt001 (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow. I didn't even know such a soap existed!  This is probably a really dumb question but what makes it so green?  It is almost like a clay soap.
I would consider trying this but beyond the cost of the laurel oil, waiting a year to use it would be worse!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

The laurel seed oil gives the colour.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 27, 2014)

Just a thought, you can buy bay laurel plants in the US and grow your own "berries"... but I read that it can take 10-30 years to get one to produce the fruit part of the plant. In the mean time, I suppose you could use the leaves for cooking. Wish I was thinking about this 7 years ago when we planted all our fruit trees.

Anyway just thought this might be an option for anyone willing to cold press or steam distill their own oils in the long run. Especially considering the cost.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 27, 2014)

neeners said:


> I don't think there's anyone in the US that sells bay laurel oil.  If you search through the forum, you'd know there have been lots of people looking (and talking about it), and not many with success on this side of the pond.  your local middle eastern market will be your best bet.  good luck.



I see....Thanks for letting me know Neeners!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe go in and request it specifically (laurel seed oil), because I see lots of wholesaler places that sell it in as little as 7kg min orders, and if there has not been a demand, the retailer would not look for it or stock it.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 27, 2014)

Now I am a bit confused... is the oil you need laurel seed oil? Or laurel berry oil? And it is the bay laurel, correct? I was thinking that the oil was pressed from the "fruit" of the berry, but now I'm wondering if it is from the seed, or if I am even thinking of the right plant. Sorry if this has already been discussed in another thread. I don't think I'll be buying this any time soon, but it is interesting and might be helpful for future reference.

EDIT: Nevermind, after a bit of googling I think I understand now. Thanks!


----------



## Be Love (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow! What a find. And thanks for all the history everyone! Enjoy your soap!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 27, 2014)

I just went to my Pakistani's grocery to look for laurel bay oil. I didn't find the bay oil but guess what I've found at the store??? The Aleppo soap!!! I go there often to buy fresh produce, oils & dried herbs(for my shampoo bar). My gosh, I never knew they have been selling Aleppo soap until today.

Thanks to Neeners for posting about the Aleppo soap! 

Thanks to CanaDwan for sharing the Youtube link. It surely helped me to differentiate a real Aleppo soap ! I am thinking it might be from the same company...


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 27, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I just went to my Pakistani's grocery to look for laurel bay oil. I didn't find the bay oil but guess what I've found at the store??? The Aleppo soap!!!



Cool!  Now I want to go and look, I have Syrian friends who probably stock it, and lots of "ethnic" markets if they don't

I don't know for sure, but I think the stamp is probably unique to the manufacturer because I have seen many different ones.  Does it compare to the photos neeners posted?


----------



## scotsman (Jul 27, 2014)

From what I have read there are two main types of bay laurel oil. There's the essential oil and there's the carrier oil. Not sure from what part of the plant each comes but from my research I seem to be seeing that it is the carrier oil that is used to make the traditional Aleppo soap. I remember seeing some of the posts by atragarden, who works for a company that sources and sells the oil. They don't have prices listed on the site, but an online search for the carrier oil brought back some pretty hefty prices. Not as pricey as the EO, mind you, but cost-prohibitive nonetheless. I was not able to find a single U.S.-based supplier or seller of the carrier oil and others online had said that it can't be shipped to the states. Maybe there's some kind of governmental regulation. If anybody out there does find a seller that will ship to the states please let me know as I would love to try my hand at making this fabled soap.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 27, 2014)

In looking around I noticed this :

The EU has banned the use of  laurel oil as a cosmetic ingredient, by its 76/768/EWG directive. Laurel  oil is suspected to provoke allergic reactions in certain cases.

I'm not sure if it's the same in the US but if it is it may be why it is so hard to find.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 28, 2014)

scotsman said:


> From what I have read there are two main types of bay laurel oil. There's the essential oil and there's the carrier oil.



Can you link to something?  Everything I read said it was cold pressed oil from the laurel berry seed, not an essential oil (which aren't really oils anyway), so we've been reading very different things.

I wouldn't expect a US based supplier, actually, but astragarden's site says "As small as 5 L could be sent anywhere in the world. No export papers required up to 150kg of packages. Contact for a quote. " so I am going to contact.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 28, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> In looking around I noticed this :
> 
> The EU has banned the use of  laurel oil as a cosmetic ingredient, by its 76/768/EWG directive. Laurel  oil is suspected to provoke allergic reactions in certain cases.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US but if it is it may be why it is so hard to find.


  FDA regulations http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...part=182&showfr=1&subpartnode=21:3.0.1.1.13.1

"Essential oils, oleoresins (solvent-free), and  natural extractives (including distillates) that are generally  recognized as safe for their intended use, within the meaning of section  409 of the Act, are as follows: [and includes] 
Laurel berries Laurus nobilis L.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 28, 2014)

Just thought these threads might be of help:


1) Here's a couple of old threads I dug up dating from 2011 -12, back when I was researching Aleppo soap in the hopes of making some: 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23873&highlight=aleppo


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30629&highlight=aleppo



2)... and here's Scrubbie's thread on her laurel berry soap experiment:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38858&highlight=aleppo



3)....and here's engblom's thread on her Aleppo soap:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=42491&highlight=aleppo



4)....and here's a thread on recreating Aleppo soap:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38938&highlight=aleppo


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh! Thanks IrishLass! That last thread was the one I was looking for but just hadn't found yet. Sometimes weeding through many threads takes a lot of time so I have to do it sessions, lol.


----------



## neeners (Jul 28, 2014)

not being able to find laurel oil could be a weird thing in Syria too.  I had a friend visit Lebanon last year, and she said they won't let ANY Lebanese olive oil out of the country.  she wanted to bring some to share b/c it tasted so darn good, but they don't sell like that and apparently search your bag at the airport to make sure you don't have any with you.

 I can't bring myself to cut mine up.  I haven't even used any other than that one sliver yet.  maybe when the soap in my shower runs out (but really...when does that ever happen???  lol)


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 28, 2014)

I love how informative this thread is about aleppo soap. I have not heard of the soap until yesterday and I'm pretty interested in finding out more.

At the mean time, I found a link for a list of places to get one brand of aleppo soap, but I haven't heard of the brand:

http://www.ancientolivesoap.com/buy/


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 28, 2014)

you can buy aleppo soap on amazon.com , the same Dahroj brand Ellacho found.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 29, 2014)

Canadian supplier of laurel berry oil ( 1 kg, 5 kg & 20kg)  http://www.sinfullywholesome.com/
Sales rep going to get hold of me with pricing.
They also sell Aleppo soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2014)

I've seen real, Syrian made aleppo on etsy.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 29, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Canadian supplier of laurel berry oil ( 1 kg, 5 kg & 20kg)  http://www.sinfullywholesome.com/
> Sales rep going to get hold of me with pricing.
> They also sell Aleppo soap.



Please do let us know once you receive pricing. Thanks!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 29, 2014)

will do, Ellacho.  The sizes seem manageable, and it's on the FDA GRAS list, so I'm betting it would be fairly easy to get.  I will ask about US suppliers too.


----------



## soap2nuts (Jul 30, 2014)

*Laurel Berry Oil in North America*



CanaDawn said:


> Canadian supplier of laurel berry oil ( 1 kg, 5 kg & 20kg)  http://www.sinfullywholesome.com/
> Sales rep going to get hold of me with pricing.
> They also sell Aleppo soap.



Hi CanaDawn

Thank you for the mention. 

We (Sinfully Wholesome) just posted our bulk Laurel Berry Oil page today.

We now offer bulk Laurel Berry Oil to our US and Canadian customers.

Visit this page to see our prices - we're offering special pricing and free shipping to the USA and Canada (on orders more than $50.00 ) during our introductory sale.

Thank you

Sinfully Wholesome


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 30, 2014)

Can you get bay laurel berry oil in Australia? I'm dying to make this stuff now!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> Can you get bay laurel berry oil in Australia? I'm dying to make this stuff now!



Yes, I saw several sellers from Aus when I was looking with google but didn't keep them sorry.  Just punch in laurel berry oil and you should find something.


----------



## Hilge (Jul 30, 2014)

I recieved a reply for my enquiry today about laurel seed oil (from Turkey). The amount of 5kg was 100 dollars and delivery costs (to Finland) about the same = 200 dollars. A bit too much for me to try this, but if freight was smaller I could consider. We'll see.


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 30, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Yes, I saw several sellers from Aus when I was looking with google but didn't keep them sorry.  Just punch in laurel berry oil and you should find something.






I saw plenty of the essential oil but the only cold pressed I found was from the US on ebay.... It will be about $40 for 100ml which I am almost ready to pay because of this thread.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> I saw plenty of the essential oil but the only cold pressed I found was from the US on ebay.... It will be about $40 for 100ml which I am almost ready to pay because of this thread.



Oh, sorry, maybe that was what I saw too.  I was looking specifically for N America, so when I saw Australia as the location, I moved on.  Probably didn't read closely enough because of it.

ETA this is one of the places I definitely saw, but it does say essential oil, on more careful reading.  http://shop.newdirections.com.au/ep...h=/Shops/newdirections/Products/OE500LAURBERR


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 30, 2014)

I LOVE new directions! They have a physical store (more like a giant warehouse). They are pretty great for most things and may order it in for me but in ginormous quantities no doubt. If anyone is in Sydney they should definitely pay them a visit. I'm not from Sydney but go there occasionally and have been there, otherwise it's online for me. Thanks anyway


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

neeners said:


> CaraDawn, here's the article I read. if it's super green, it means less laurel oil, and cheaper ingredients.
> http://hildablue.com/2013/04/26/aleppo-soap/
> 
> and again, I haven't cut into the soap.
> ...



Hello neeners, 
Raw olive pomace oil gives the green color of aleppo soap. Soapmakers in Syria use raw pomace oil and laurel oil. As they include high percentage of raw olive pomace oil, it gets more green inside. So, greener means cheaper) Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

KristaY said:


> In doing a bit of research into the recipe for Aleppo soap, it looks like the laurel oil can be anywhere from 2-30%, the rest olive oil. Wikipedia says this about laurus nobilis:
> 
> *Laurus nobilis* is an aromatic evergreen tree or large shrub with green, glossy leaves, native to the Mediterranean region. It is one of the plants used for bay leaf seasoning in cooking. It is known as *bay laurel*, *sweet bay*, *bay tree* (esp. United Kingdom), *true laurel*, *Grecian laurel*,[1] *laurel tree* or simply *laurel*. _Laurus nobilis_ figures prominently in classical Greek, Roman, and Biblical culture.
> 
> Since it's ONE of the plants used for bay leaf seasoning, I wonder if it would work to do an oil infusion? When I browsed around for "laurel oil" I came up with the EO which is anywhere from $8-$28 for 5-10 mils. When I did the math for a 1 lb batch of soap it would require anywhere from 9.6 to 144 mils of laurel oil (for 2-30%). It would be pretty costly to make it with only the EO so would an infusion of bay leaves from the grocery spice aisle work?




Hello KristaY, 
Laurel leaves are not used when making aleppo soaps and leaf infusion will not work. Laurel berry oil is produced by boiling those olive like berries, they yield their precious oil after boilng for at least 8 hours.

Leaves yield essential and berries yield base oil. Leaf oil is really costly but berry oil is not that much. There is only one berry oil supplier in North America which is www.sinfullywholesome.com 

Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I think not.  I think you need the oil from the seed.
> http://www.laurelseedoil.com/?islem=2
> http://www.atragarden.com/en-US/products/traditional-laurel-berry-oil
> A few possible suppliers??
> ...



Hello CanaDawn, 
Real laurel berry oil is very hard to find because this oil is only made in certain region in Turkey. Syrian soapmakers even used to come over and buy from that region but not anymore due to the conflict they have now. 

Berry oil, seed oil, fruit oil refers to the oil that comes from olive like berries. Seed oil may refer to the seeds that used for tree plantation which I beleive prohibited in some countries. There is a question about this few threads ahead and I will attach my reasearches on there. Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> The laurel seed oil gives the colour.



Hell again CanaDawn, 
Neeners had some articles on this thread about this. Raw olive pomace oil gives the green and laurel berry oil gives the brown color. So greener is cheaper Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

Corinne said:


> Now I am a bit confused... is the oil you need laurel seed oil? Or laurel berry oil? And it is the bay laurel, correct? I was thinking that the oil was pressed from the "fruit" of the berry, but now I'm wondering if it is from the seed, or if I am even thinking of the right plant. Sorry if this has already been discussed in another thread. I don't think I'll be buying this any time soon, but it is interesting and might be helpful for future reference.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, after a bit of googling I think I understand now. Thanks!



Hello Corinne, 
They all refer to the same thing. Oil from the Olive like berries. Here is a HD picture of it. Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

scotsman said:


> From what I have read there are two main types of bay laurel oil. There's the essential oil and there's the carrier oil. Not sure from what part of the plant each comes but from my research I seem to be seeing that it is the carrier oil that is used to make the traditional Aleppo soap. I remember seeing some of the posts by atragarden, who works for a company that sources and sells the oil. They don't have prices listed on the site, but an online search for the carrier oil brought back some pretty hefty prices. Not as pricey as the EO, mind you, but cost-prohibitive nonetheless. I was not able to find a single U.S.-based supplier or seller of the carrier oil and others online had said that it can't be shipped to the states. Maybe there's some kind of governmental regulation. If anybody out there does find a seller that will ship to the states please let me know as I would love to try my hand at making this fabled soap.



Hello Scotman, 
Thank you for the input. There is a supplier of our products in North America now and it could easily be purchased at www.sinfullywholesome.com
Laurel berry oil is regognized as safe by FDA and our company is registered to the FDA. 

Laurel Berries

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=182.20


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> In looking around I noticed this :
> 
> The EU has banned the use of  laurel oil as a cosmetic ingredient, by its 76/768/EWG directive. Laurel  oil is suspected to provoke allergic reactions in certain cases.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US but if it is it may be why it is so hard to find.



Hello Dorymae, 
Here is Europe's Cosing ingredient sheet. We send laurel berry oil to every country in the world without a problem. It is also regulated for import and export having HS code for customs. Cheers 

View attachment COSING_Ingredient.pdf


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> Can you get bay laurel berry oil in Australia? I'm dying to make this stuff now!



Hello Diddly, 
Unfortunately, there is no supplier in Australia! I know main essential oil wholesellers in Australia and no one has it. 

We deliver worldwide! 1 kg, 5 kg & 20 kg packages. Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> I saw plenty of the essential oil but the only cold pressed I found was from the US on ebay.... It will be about $40 for 100ml which I am almost ready to pay because of this thread.



Hello again Diddly, 
I do not think that is laurel berry oil. People advertise laurel leaf essential oil as berry oil. Cheers


----------



## neeners (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you AtraGarden for clarifying everything!


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 31, 2014)

It's listed under carrier oils, not essential oils:

http://stores.ebay.com/aunaturalorg...2693017&_sid=1171641497&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Has anyone use this one before?


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> It's listed under carrier oils, not essential oils:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/aunaturalorg...2693017&_sid=1171641497&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> Has anyone use this one before?



Au Natural Organics Company! I totally did not know she was online with the products. Yes indeed that those are Berry Oils. Very nice lady; I would definetely recommend Au Natural Organics Company. Cheers


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

Personally, I'm still waiting on pricing to share...maybe all these mentions will help.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Personally, I'm still waiting on pricing to share...maybe all these mentions will help.



Hello CanaDawn, 
Prices are published at www.sinfullywholesome.com

Sorry for the confusion! Cheers


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally found them on the site, so will publish the specific link http://sinfullywholesome.com/laurel-berry-oil-canada-usa.html


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello Diddly, 


Unfortunately, there is no supplier in Australia! I know main essential oil wholesellers in Australia and no one has it. 





We deliver worldwide! 1 kg, 5 kg & 20 kg packages. Cheers

Sorry, somehow I missed this - how much is the shipping to Australia? Maybe I should buy a bunch and set up my own ebay shop


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> Hello Diddly,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no supplier in Australia! I know main essential oil wholesellers in Australia and no one has it.
> ...




Please send me your e-mail address! Cheers


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 31, 2014)

AtraGarden said:


> Hell again CanaDawn,
> Neeners had some articles on this thread about this. Raw olive pomace oil gives the green and laurel berry oil gives the brown color. So greener is cheaper Cheers




Quite the opposite my friend. 
Olive oil, as well as olive pomace oil, gives a white soap after some weeks of curing, never a green soap.

The green color comes from the laurel seed oil. The higher the percentage of the laurel seed oil in the Aleppo soap, the greener the soap will be in its core.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jul 31, 2014)

Sapwn said:


> Quite the opposite my friend.
> Olive oil, as well as olive pomace oil, gives a white soap after some weeks of curing, never a green soap.
> 
> The green color comes from the laurel seed oil. The higher the percentage of the laurel seed oil in the Aleppo soap, the greener the soap will be in its core.



Hello Sapwn, 
Thanks for the input. I wrote that according to my experience in Laurel Oil and Olive Oil. 

Raw olive pomace oil is used in Aleppo Soaps. Soap comes out all green inside and out at first, than surface of the soap starts to get yellow to brownish color. But inside stays green. There are some pictures on this thread. 

There is a huge difference in ''raw'' olive pomace oil and refined olive pomace oil. 

Refined olive pomace oil is edible but the raw is not. Soaps with refined olive pomace oil comes out all white inside and out.    

Raw olive pomace oil is the cheapest olive oil derivative there is.

So if it is greener; it is cheaper...!


Laurel Berry Oil gives light brown to dark brown color to the soap depending on the percentage used in the batch. 


I will be happy to answer questions and help as much as I can in your recipes. 

Cheers


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

Um......Aleppo soap starts out green of various shades, and ages to golden on the outer surfaces.  If the laurel berry made it light or dark brown, wouldn't it be brown throughout, and not just where it is in contact with the air??

What IS your experience with these oils?

I'm beginning to be confused rather than enlightened.


----------



## DiddlyO (Jul 31, 2014)

AtraGarden said:


> Please send me your e-mail address! Cheers



I can't seem to PM you...


----------



## AtraGarden (Aug 1, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Um......Aleppo soap starts out green of various shades, and ages to golden on the outer surfaces.  If the laurel berry made it light or dark brown, wouldn't it be brown throughout, and not just where it is in contact with the air??
> 
> What IS your experience with these oils?
> 
> I'm beginning to be confused rather than enlightened.



Hello CanaDawn, 
Thanks for the input. We are actually talking about the same thing! We manufacture and sell those oils for many years. So, I call that the experience. Cheers


----------



## AtraGarden (Aug 1, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> I can't seem to PM you...



Dear DiddlyO, I will let the admin know about that. I did not write my e-mail address because of spammers. 

Please contact me through www.atragarden.com
Cheers


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 1, 2014)

Some more info on the crude Pomace can be found here http://www.oliveoilsource.com/definition/crude-olive-pomace-oil including the note on it not being the same as the pomace olive oil that people would buy in a shop.

And here, in the section under "buy........" at the bottom, highlights that more Laurel oil will give a browner colour.  http://www.inkanat.com/en/infohealth/aleppo-soap.html

Just two quick links from a google search.  I also found others that showed the edges being browned with age while the middle stayed green.


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 1, 2014)

Any kind of olive derived oil will produce a white soap after curing.

The color in Aleppo soap, the green in the middle, and the brown around is given from the laurel seed oil.
The more laurel seed oil includes the soap, the browner on the outside and the greener in the inside will be the soap.

If no laurel oil is added and the soap is 100% olive (of any kind) oil, the soap will be white after weeks of curing.

Here are some of my soaps:














The first one is 100% extra virgin olive oil and it is pure white.
The second one is 8% laurel oil Aleppo soap made by me and it is light brown outside as you can see and light green in the inside.
The third one is 13% laurel oil Aleppo soap made by me and it is darker brown outside as you can see and greener than the previous one in the inside.
The forth one is 40% laurel oil Aleppo soap made in Aleppo Syria and it is very dark brown outside and very green in the inside.

All four of them are more than 1 year cured.
I have also some 20%, 30% and 40% laurel oil Aleppo soaps made by me but they are cured for two months and not ready to show them.

If you insist, I could cut them to show the green core of eatch one, but please, don't make me do it :shifty:


----------



## AtraGarden (Aug 1, 2014)

Sapwn said:


> Any kind of olive derived oil will produce a white soap after curing.
> 
> The color in Aleppo soap, the green in the middle, and the brown around is given from the laurel seed oil.
> The more laurel seed oil includes the soap, the browner on the outside and the greener in the inside will be the soap.
> ...




I am not insisting because I know what color is the core. We are talking about the same thing but we do not understand eachother.


----------



## soapandco (Aug 3, 2014)

Found this piece of news that I would like to share while I was searching for more info on the Aleppo soaps online.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22541698

:-(


----------



## Hilge (Aug 3, 2014)

It sure looks amazing!


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 4, 2014)

AtraGarden said:


> I am not insisting because I know what color is the core. We are talking about the same thing but we do not understand eachother.




But...this is what you said: "Raw olive pomace oil gives the green and laurel berry oil gives the brown color."

But aging gives the brown outside (yes, browner with more laurel, but not with just olive oil), and laurel the green...that according to much I have read, and exactly what Sapw's personal soaping experience shows.

If you are not being understood, it would be helpful to reclarify your statements, please.  I'm still confused by what you are saying.


----------



## neeners (Aug 6, 2014)

soapandco said:


> Found this piece of news that I would like to share while I was searching for more info on the Aleppo soaps online.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22541698
> 
> :-(



war does so much damage in so many different ways.    hope they can find peace, and keep up the tradition of Aleppo soap making, so that we all get to enjoy a bar one day!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 6, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> But...this is what you said: "Raw olive pomace oil gives the green and laurel berry oil gives the brown color."
> 
> But aging gives the brown outside (yes, browner with more laurel, but not with just olive oil), and laurel the green...that according to much I have read, and exactly what Sapw's personal soaping experience shows.
> 
> If you are not being understood, it would be helpful to reclarify your statements, please.  I'm still confused by what you are saying.




I think what he means is that the olive oil (raw) is green and the laurel oil is brown.  That is what they are starting with.  The soap once made switches and the olive is brown (well okay tan - it's not white, try lard or tallow then you'll see white) and the laurel turns green.

Again as always I could be completely off the mark.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 6, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> I think what he means is that the olive oil (raw) is green and the laurel oil is brown.  That is what they are starting with.  The soap once made switches and the olive is brown (well okay tan - it's not white, try lard or tallow then you'll see white) and the laurel turns green.
> 
> Again as always I could be completely off the mark.



I guess.  but the whole soap is green to start with, and then the outside ages to golden.


----------



## Nikkor (Aug 7, 2014)

Question - Is the "Laurel Fruit Oil" listed on soapcalc the correct one to use for Laurel Oil?


----------



## AtraGarden (Aug 7, 2014)

Nikkor said:


> Question - Is the "Laurel Fruit Oil" listed on soapcalc the correct one to use for Laurel Oil?



Hello Nikor,
Yes, you can use soapcalc.net for it. Cheers


----------



## JLBlack (Aug 13, 2014)

*Brown with age?*

Hmmm, I just made an Aleppo inspired soap a couple of days ago, it started out a creamy greenish color but within a couple of days has turned brownish so not sure about the "time" being the only thing that turns the outside brown. I used pomace so I believe the previous statements on crude pomace giving the brown color is correct. I used 25% Laurel oil that I did get in America from this site http://www.newyorksoapmakingsupplies.com/


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a video on YouTube of someone making a 100% laurel oil soap, it was a tannish color without a hint of green. Another video shows soap being made in Syria and the OO is a very dark green.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 13, 2014)

JLBlack said:


> Hmmm, I just made an Aleppo inspired soap a couple of days ago, it started out a creamy greenish color but within a couple of days has turned brownish so not sure about the "time" being the only thing that turns the outside brown. I used pomace so I believe the previous statements on crude pomace giving the brown color is correct. I used 25% Laurel oil that I did get in America from this site http://www.newyorksoapmakingsupplies.com/



Until you cut it and the inside is still green.....and THEN how will you explain it?


----------



## scotsman (Aug 13, 2014)

Witchcraft


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 13, 2014)

seems legit.  Problem solved, discussion complete.


----------



## newbie (Aug 16, 2014)

I just got a bar from amazon for $6.50 (add-on price). Haven't cut it up because I don't want to. Not the best smelling soap, kind of old smelling as someone mentioned, but it gives a far better lather than I ever expected. At first it's a bit normal but with a touch of extra water and some light rubbing, very very nice. This last wash left my hands a bit squeaky feeling immediately afterward but my skin feels fine now. The bar is a bit chunky to handle. Very interesting!


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 17, 2014)

Aleppo soap is by definition a very high quality soap.
The high quality is not given only by the good quality laurel seed oil, but also from the long curing time.
Aleppo soap must cure for at least 1 year. I personally consider minimum curing time of at least 9 months.
I plan to have availability of Aleppo soaps cured for 2-3 years in the near future.
I also try to cure my Aleppo soaps in conditions as close as possible to the Syrian climate, not so difficult to achieve if living in Greece.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 29, 2014)

*AtraGarden*



AtraGarden said:


> Hello Nikor,
> Yes, you can use soapcalc.net for it. Cheers



Hi ArtraGarden, somehow, I can't send a PM to you. Last night,  I have placed an order with Sinfullywholesome. Would you know what's their average shipping times? Thank you!


----------



## AtraGarden (Aug 29, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi ArtraGarden, somehow, I can't send a PM to you. Last night,  I have placed an order with Sinfullywholesome. Would you know what's their average shipping times? Thank you!



Hello Ellacho, 
I am private messaging you. Thanks


----------



## soap2nuts (Sep 1, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi ArtraGarden, somehow, I can't send a PM to you. Last night,  I have placed an order with Sinfullywholesome. Would you know what's their average shipping times? Thank you!



Hi Ellacho Shipping times vary based on your location. But in most cases you will receive your order within a week to 10 days.

Thank you

Kind Regards
Sinfully Wholesome


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 1, 2014)

*Hi Ellacho Shipping times vary based on your location. But in most cases you will receive your order within a week to 10 days.
*
Thank you!


----------



## Pims (Jan 23, 2015)

This is a 2-part question:

I'm confused about the Laurel Berry Oil content in soap. I've read on some websites that the higher the LBO content, the more drying the soap can be (LBO does have a significant lauric acid content so this makes sense to me). However some websites (and some forum posts) state that the higher the LBO content, the more moisturizing the soap is.

I'm wondering if this discrepancy has to do with how much of the LBO is added as a superfat in a hot process after the olive oil has been saponified. And this brings me to the second part of my question:

It seems that traditionally the LBO is added after saponification of the olive oil - so in other words, as a superfat. However I find it hard to believe that the 30% and 40% LBO soaps have a 30% or 40% superfat content. Sounds like the soap would go rancid quickly if that were the case. And in fact, it seems to me that the traditional method of boiling soap should leave a superfat content of 0%. In which case, I'm not sure I understand why the LBO is added towards the end of the cook.

Can anyone shed some light on these issues?

Thanks!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought that Aleppo soap was salted out - or are these updated 'Bleppo' soap methods?

* bleppo being to Aleppo what Bastile is to Castile


----------



## Pims (Jan 24, 2015)

Traditional Aleppo is boiled and salted out. My questions still apply though.


----------



## Bubli (Jan 26, 2015)

I just got some aleppo soap today in the mail that I ordered.....I'm kind of not sure about it, though I haven't tried it yet. This may found strange but have you ever heard that saying,"so ugly it's just too cute?"
It smells wierd, peppery, cardboard, stale-like. But I'm not complaining I'm just saying. And hard as a brick! I want to cut it open so bad but don't want to mess it up. So here is some pics, does it look normal?




I ordered some laurel berry oil and the best EVOO I could find. I hope to try my hand at it soon.


----------



## Bubli (Jan 26, 2015)

I could kick myself, but I had to see the green for myself! Wow it IS green! Very creamy, silky lather. Lathers fast and thick and no more drying than any other mild soap, but also not especially moisturizing either. The smell, I'll have to learn to like it, but it's not terrible just peppery like. I love it!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jan 26, 2015)

Bubli , something looks wrong with your soap , i will give you my mailing address so you can send it to me . i can't "put my finger " on it but something is strange about it .  where did your get your Laurel berry oil from?
I'm sitting on a bar myself which i refuse to use , i got two bars as a gift and use one ..... it's everything like your bar just a different block type brick of soap. one thingi must say is i do not find it slimy in the slightest.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 26, 2015)

Goodness, don't feel bad about using your Aleppo soap!  That is as bad as the aunt who won't use your soap because it is too pretty!

They make a lot of it and you can always order more if you want to!


----------



## Bubli (Jan 27, 2015)

My laurel berry oil came, and now I'm kind of unsure.This is more pasty/thin gel-like constancy than oil.smells awesome!i can see how the soap takes on a peppery smell. Are there any soap makers with some aleppo under their belt that could throw done pointers my way?
What would be a good %?
Should it be warmed to liquefy?
Do I add it at trace or combine it with olive oil from the start?
Will this oil cause the soap to behave any differently that any other soap?
Thanks in advance.

AND I THINK THIS COMPANY IS ON THIS FORUM,just wath you to know this product it great!



Sorry here's the pic of the laurel berry oil.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2015)

Bubli said:


> My laurel berry oil came, and now I'm kind of unsure.This is more pasty/thin gel-like constancy than oil.smells awesome!i can see how the soap takes on a peppery smell. Are there any soap makers with some aleppo under their belt that could throw done pointers my way?
> What would be a good %?
> Should it be warmed to liquefy?
> Do I add it at trace or combine it with olive oil from the start?
> ...


 
Bubli- here are some threads that I think may be of help from those who have made it:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38858&highlight=aleppo

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=42491&highlight=aleppo

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38938&highlight=aleppo


IrishLass


----------



## enchantedfrogpond (May 7, 2015)

Pims said:


> This is a 2-part question:
> 
> I'm confused about the Laurel Berry Oil content in soap. I've read on some websites that the higher the LBO content, the more drying the soap can be (LBO does have a significant lauric acid content so this makes sense to me). However some websites (and some forum posts) state that the higher the LBO content, the more moisturizing the soap is.
> 
> ...



Hi Pims! 
I realize this post was a while ago, but you had many of the same questions I am having about Aleppo soap; I am wondering if you were ever able to resolve them? I have never come across 30 or 40% LBO soaps, but I've heard the range of 2-20% repeated often. It does make sense that the LBO is intended as a superfat if you consider the technology the earliest soapmakers were working with - no soapcalc, no precise chemical conversion rates and no knowledge of fatty acid properties. A soap with a 20% superfat would surely justify a year-long curing period and given the olive oil content, would probably still yield a rock-hard bar of soap. I recently purchased a small quantity of LBO and I'll be giving Aleppo soap a try over the next couple days. I still have no idea about what it means to "salt out" this soap, so I'd be tremendously grateful for any pointers you might have. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pims (May 7, 2015)

enchantedfrogpond said:


> Hi Pims!
> I realize this post was a while ago, but you had many of the same questions I am having about Aleppo soap; I am wondering if you were ever able to resolve them? I have never come across 30 or 40% LBO soaps, but I've heard the range of 2-20% repeated often. It does make sense that the LBO is intended as a superfat if you consider the technology the earliest soapmakers were working with - no soapcalc, no precise chemical conversion rates and no knowledge of fatty acid properties. A soap with a 20% superfat would surely justify a year-long curing period and given the olive oil content, would probably still yield a rock-hard bar of soap. I recently purchased a small quantity of LBO and I'll be giving Aleppo soap a try over the next couple days. I still have no idea about what it means to "salt out" this soap, so I'd be tremendously grateful for any pointers you might have.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi EFP,

Since my original post, I've bought Aleppo soap from a company in Spain called Inkanat or Inkanature. I've purchased 12% and 20%. No question the 20% bars generate less lather and feel more moisturizing. I expect the 20% has a higher superfat content - it feels like there is more unsaponified oil in the bar. 

They are both exceptional soaps by the way, if you are looking for mild skincare. My favourite soaps in the winter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2015)

If you really want to make a traditional boiled soap that is salted out, you aren't going to get a soap with much, if any, superfat. This method instead produces a soap with little or no superfat -- in fact, it is very easy to end up with a slightly lye heavy product.

Stick to a CP or HP method if you really do want a superfatted soap.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 7, 2015)

Are there any traditional castile soapmaking methods that have a superfat? Not certain, but if making a bet I would have to run with no.

It actually makes terribly good sense to saponify that laurel berry oil, seeing as apparently lauric acid is named after it. In other words, regardless what other traditional characteristics it adds (color, odor), I bet it came to be used because it makes bubbles. Like adding coconut oil to your OO soap.

(I'm not an HP guy or a salter-outer, but it would be interesting to try making this soap using something like the Andalusian grandma 6:6:1 CP method. I suspect the trick to making that work in a reasonable time without kludges or separation anxiety might be high-FFA olive oil. That's the one thing nobody seems to have tried replicating.)


----------



## AnotherBozo (May 9, 2015)

I bought a couple bars of Aleppo soap today at my local Middle East grocer. Notable is that they are labeled with percentages of the ingredients as follows:
90% Olive Oil 
7% Laurel oil 
3% Alkali

They smell real nice, and were pretty cheap. One weighed 6.7oz, the other 7.9oz. Second pic shows it cut open. It was very hard and cracked into shards.

I washed my face with it after mowing the lawn earlier. It performs like a long-cured vegetable oil soap. My face got clean.


----------



## LBussy (May 9, 2015)

AnotherBozo said:


> I washed my face with it after mowing the lawn earlier. It performs like a long-cured vegetable oil soap. My face got clean.


No choirs of angels?

Depending what part of Kansas you are in, that may be good timing.  I hope you are not in th path of the storms tonight.


----------



## AnotherBozo (May 9, 2015)

Yeah, it's not lost on me that if I had paid 4x as much (it's 8 bucks on Amazon for what looks like the identical product) I would be inclined to like it 4x as much, if only to justify my purchase decision.

It's a nice bar of soap. You're in KC right? Go get a couple from Pak Halal on 87th just west of I35.


----------



## LBussy (May 9, 2015)

I am, thanks, I'll check it out!


----------

